# Identify These peacocks please!!



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

So got some peacocks.....I picked them out according to the ones I wanted. These include: Ngara Flametail, German Red, Sunshine Benga, Eureka Red, and Ob. Did I get these? Also I am confused on if one is just a dull male, or rare colorul female...lol help me out! One last question....some aren't fully colored....they are around 2 1/2 to 3 1/2 inches....does that mean they have peaked with all the color they will ever get? Sorry I am new to peacocks....

http://img14.imageshack.us/my.php?image ... enmore.jpg
Came from Ngara Flametail tank.....looks like no peacock I can find...female perhaps? 3 Inches or so

http://img121.imageshack.us/my.php?image=whoknowsl.jpg
No clue on this guy....supposed to be a female, but seems to be coloring up...2 1/2 inches

http://img198.imageshack.us/my.php?imag ... ebenga.jpg
Came from Sunshine benga tank....pretty sure he is....largest fish i have...4 inches

http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=obbp.jpg
OB....looks obvious...right?

http://img8.imageshack.us/my.php?image=germanred.jpg
Compared to other german reds...this guy seems dark and colorless.... hope he is one though..my favorite fish *** seen on the net....

http://img121.imageshack.us/my.php?image=eurekared.jpg
Eureka red.....pretty good color, around 4 inches or so


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

man pics didn't work right....they are links i guess...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

1. Copadichromis borleyi
2. Some type of Red Peacock
3. Sunshine Benga
4. OB
5. Red Peacock type
6. Certainly a A. jacobfriebergi type, not sure about Eureka.. 4"?


----------



## garett1020 (Apr 8, 2009)

maybe swallowtail/malawi butterfly on 6???


----------



## lmhollist (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like your second one is some type of aulonocara stuartgranti. It can be heck trying to identify where the a. stuargrant's originate from, they all have so many similarities. Definitely a male though....

Your second to last, the supposed German Red does seem extremely dark. It really could be female, especially if it's over a few inches in size ... the few German Reds I've seen in person were this really really bright red color all over.

I'm not sure on the first one either ... it looks like a female cause of that dark color, but I've never seen any that have that pretty red on the fins. Maybe it needs some time alone in a tank by itself so there aren't any stresses being placed on it, maybe it will assume brighter colors then?

I kind of agree with everyone else that that probably isn't a Eureka Red ... definitely jacobfreibergi though ... maybe you should do some research into the different jacobs to figure out which one he is. He's very pretty!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Males may not all color up like you want them, when kept in a tank together. The one is dark because he doesnt feel like showing color in the tank. This is normal, this happens all the time. He may color up later, or maybe not much, depends on the tankmates. He seems to have some blue tint, which means he should be male.

#1... The Red Fin Borleyi is clearly a Copadichromis borleyi.

The Jacobfreibergi is probably an Otter Point, or maybe a so called "Eureka" that has less "red", but looks more natural. The "eureka" is a man bred fish and fish vary. It is hard to know if a pure race but he does look like a really nice male Jacobfreibergi. Personally, I think it is nicer than the overated Eureka. Otter Points have cool contrasts in color between the light blue, the reddish in the fins and the mustard yellow, and a nice male is a unique fish.

The second fish, Red Peacock type, looks like he might be a nice fish. I would keep that one.
Red Peacocks are very variable, males will look different, some get orange while others are more reddish. Some may be mixes, some pure line bred. The names "German" or "Rubenscens" may not mean much, you can't assume much.


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

Wow, thanks for all the help guys! I feel like the LFS pulled one on me....these fish are all around the 7-10 dollar range....so I just picked ones that seemed to have the most color.....the 15 + dollar range peacocks all looked great....but part of the fun seems getting them and watching them transform, but it looks like I might have gotten some duds....I guess I will hold on to them to see if anything changes. Thanks for all the help!

P.S. I am most upset about the so called Ngara Flametail.....it is a large female borelyi for sure...found an identical pic....i guess I will get rid of her, since i don't want cross breeding....hopefully I can find my a ngara flametail this weekend!


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

If those fish were $7-$10, don't be mad, be glad. In the DC area, each of the peacocks would cost $50 or so . . .

I'd guess that the fifth one is maybe a Red Shoulder? I'd say definitely not a ruby/German red. Six is definitely not a Eureka Red IMHO. Maybe swallowtail or Walteri?


----------



## bur01014 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well, after about a week later, they seem to be settling in more....what I have noticed is some color change....what is weird is that it is only on all their faces....most of them are getting more blue in the face....hope this is a good sign! Perhaps it is from feeding them krill a couple days ago...who knows, but more color the better.....however their bodies are still the same....i need to be patient


----------

